# curtis plow problems



## dodge9d (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a sno pro 3000. I got it out in the summer and everything was fine. i hooked it back up a few days ago to just make one last check over everything and the plow will not go up, down, left, or right. i have power going to the plow, when i push up, down, left or right the pump turns on but no movement from the plow. 
Any ideas what could be wrong.
Thanks


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

bad connection at the grill connector.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Also check under the plastic hydraulics cover for mouse damage to the coils/wires.
Download the 'diagnostic guide' from the cutris website, lots of good troubleshooting there.

Chad


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Got a leak? Is it out of fluid?


----------



## dodge9d (Dec 9, 2010)

the fluid is good and the connectors are clean


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Check for a broken wire in the harness where it does a lot of flexing, especially in the ground. Just wiggle the harness while someone tries to raise the plow. I had to fix mine a couple of times.


----------



## dukeboy01 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm having problems with my 2000 as well. I tested all the wiring over and over and have a new control box. If I put the joystick in float and angle to the left, the plow will raise and stay up. If the plow is on the ground, it will go left and right like normal. I pulled the valves and they were operating properly (it seemed). This plow came with a truck I bought, otherwise I wouldnt have opted for an old junker like this....but snow is coming. Dont mean to hijack the thread,...maybe I can see what suggestions you get here! Good luck!


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Same suggestion, broken wire. Mine would work ok till I raised it up all the way, then the broken wire effect took over.


----------



## dukeboy01 (Dec 11, 2010)

I've tested continuity and resistance in every wire on this dang thing, even jiggling them at the same time and I'm having no luck! very frustrating!


----------



## dodge9d (Dec 9, 2010)

i have the same problems i can not find any bad wires. and the weird thing is when i hit the down buttion the pump with kick in and stay on


----------



## dukeboy01 (Dec 11, 2010)

we're screwed! Whats acceptable resistance for a few feet12 or 14 gauge wire?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Maybe try running a jumper cable for a ground from the truck to the plow just for a test?


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

yup check to make sure you also have a good ground for the control circuits.my old western had the same issue when it was a week old. turns out that all of the control circuits grounded out through a 14 g wire at the motor soliniod. Took forever to find the problem just needed to run a 12 instead of the 14 and everything worked fine. The 14 had overheated and oxidized and could not carry enough current. Always remember that the functions are activated by magnets that require a good strong current flow in order to work properly a wire may have continuity but may not be capeable of carring enough juice in order to activate the control soliniod.


----------



## dodge9d (Dec 9, 2010)

i grounded out the plow to the truck batt and its working now i have to find where my problem.


----------



## sdrplowguy (Dec 19, 2013)

I had the same problem. My pump shaft twisted in half. Curtis was less than helpful with a new pump. I welded on two brackets and installed a Haldex pump and motor. At a glance it looks like a western set up now. The valve body from in between the pump and motor has to be reused and two holes drilled in it for the pump hose and return lines to work. I am happy to say it is working great for the last two years. I still do not now why the original pump seemed to spontaneously self destruct. Perhaps poor design. Hope this gives you a leg to stand on.


----------

